# Como instalar o cedega a partir do pacote deb ? (resolvido)

## fabiano_almeida

Saudações galera !!!!

   Sou um usuario vamos se dizer assim...eeee..intermediario em linux...mas gostei muito da filosofia do gentoo de instalar o que quero a partir do meu processador,em dual boot uso o kurumin por causa dos meus jogos.

   A pergunta é, como que eu faço pra conseguir instalar o cedega pelo pacote .deb,pois somente possuo ele e naum o .tgz que o ebuild exige  :Confused: 

   O que eu tentei foi o seguinte,descompactei o pacote e dentro do data.tar.gz tava a pasta /usr com as libs e o binario do wine. o que eu tentei fazer foi decompactar o .tar.gz e depois: 

  cp -R /home/gentoo/cegega/usr/* /usr/

   Ele copiou os arquivos.Depois fui na pasta do meu the need for speed e dei um cedega Speed.exe e ele me retornou:

  "Your system requires the use of pthreads but the maximum system allowed stack size of 2052 kB may be too small for some games.

If you experience problems, try rerunning with "-use-pthreads no" which may help.

Moving all local fonts to /root/.transgaming_global/Fonts and removing local Fonts directory

/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec 'Speed.exe': error=21

bash-2.05b# cedega Speed.exe -use-pthreads no

/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec 'Speed.exe': error=21"

 No kurumin 4 funciona que é uma beleza agora aqui naum consegui,será que é a falta da fonte truetype???  alguém pode me ajugar???Last edited by fabiano_almeida on Thu Jan 20, 2005 3:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Matheus Villela

O wine parece não estar achando o "Speed.exe"

Não sei se vai ajudar mas tente:

cedega /pasta/para/Speed.exe "-use-pthreads no"

----------

## fabiano_almeida

naum funcionou,deu:

bash-2.05b# cedega /mnt/hda9/jogos/Need\ For\ Speed\ Underground/Speed.exe "-use-pthreads no"

Your system requires the use of pthreads but the maximum system allowed stack size of 2052 kB may be too small for some games.

If you experience problems, try rerunning with "-use-pthreads no" which may help.

/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec '"/mnt/hda9/jogos/Need For Speed Underground/Speed.exe" "-use-pthreads no"': error=21"

  Aparentemente nenhuma mudança,como faco para instalar as fontes no cedega?,eu acho que seja a falta das fontes true type.

----------

## fabiano_almeida

Alguem sabe tranformar o pacote .deb em .tgz??? acho que isso adiantaria pois o copiaria para o /usr/portage/distfiles e um emerge cedega resolveria o resto.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Pior que a forma de passar o -use-pthreads no que lhe aconselhei está errada mesmo  :Sad: 

Bom, como eu tentei ajudar com o que sabia e não consegui decidi dar uma googleada procê, e eis que:

http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Gentoo

Coloque a use flag "nptl" no seu /etc/make.conf e dê um reemerge na glibc  :Wink: 

E como informado ali... não deixe o Gentoo instalar os headers do kernel 2.4.x, instale os do 2.6.x.

----------

## fabiano_almeida

tá, pelo que entendi eu vou ter  que reinstalar o kernel???,me desculpe pela ignorancia se naum for isso.

  eu atualizo o make.conf e depois um emerge linux26-headers glibc ???

 desde já agradeço pela ajuda....

----------

## Matheus Villela

Não precisa trocar de kernel, esse negócio do linuxheaders é meio confuso, não se preocupe muito, só tenha certeza de que é o dos 2.6 que foi instalado(os headers do 2.6 bloquieam os do 2.4 e vice-versa assim como xorg bloqueia xfree) e de que a glibc foi compilada com suporte a nptl.

----------

## fabiano_almeida

Bom, até agora naum funcionou,mas acredito que vou conseguir,oq eu eu fiz ate agora foi:

emerge unmerge linux-headers && emerge linux26-headers glibc (isso com a USE nptl incluida no make.conf)

Ele instalou, depois um:

sh-2.05b# cedega Speed.exe

/usr/bin/cedega: line 328:  9395 Segmentation fault      $SHELL -c "$RUNWINE $WINVER -debugmsg $DEBUGMSG -use-dos-cwd $WORKDIR $EJECT $DT -- $COMMAND_LINE"

sh-205b#

parece que evoluimos..rs.....  :Wink: 

     Depois que reiniciei o computador o kde naum abriu mais,o problema era o driver da nvidia,editei o xorg.conf colocando o driver como "nv" e comentado o glx,abriu normalmente.

      Reinstalei o driver da nvidia e depois um:

sh-2.05b# cd /mnt/hda9/jogos/Need\ For\ Speed\ Underground/

sh-2.05b# cedega Speed.exe

/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec 'Speed.exe': error=21

sh-2.05b#

   Uma outra questão são as dependencias do cedega (Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.4-4), libjpeg62, xlibmesa3 | libgl1, xlibs (>> 4.1.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), libpng3,  zlib1g), naum tem no portage aparentemente,executo um "emerge libc6" e me retorna que naum existe esse arquivo no portage.Alguem sabe como resolver isso????

----------

## Matheus Villela

http://www.google.com/search?q=cedega+error=21

---------->

http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1015&forum=10&post_id=5229

---------->

Como root:

echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/exec-shield

echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/legacy_va_layout

Testa aí  :Wink: 

Sobre as dependências... dá um "emerge -pv cedega" que elas aparecem, mas é bem capaz de já estar tudo ok  :Very Happy: 

E a nomenclatura tem essas poucas diferenças comparado ao debian, mas nada muito grande não.

----------

## fabiano_almeida

Até que enfim consegui fazer funcionar o jogo no cedega, segue os passos que realizei:

#  echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/exec-shield    (deu erro no meu kernel 2.6.10)

#  echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/legacy_va_lay    (funciomou perfeitamente)

# cedega Speed.exe (deu o mesmo erro)

   Como tomei vergonha na cara e fui dar uma "googlada" antes de perguntar pro matheus o que fazer,achei no forum da transgaming (criadora do cedega) e achei esse tutorial:

http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=736

É claro que é pro fedora, mas no meu gentoo 2004.3,stage3 com kernel 2.6.10 compilado com genkernel funcionou perfeitamente ,segue os passos abaixo:

edite o /etc/fstab e na linha correspondente partição onde está o jogo coloque:

 /dev/hd**         /<ponto de montagem>   <sistema de arquivos>     *,exec (retire o "no-exec" se existir) 0 0

* = variáveis de acordo com o seu sistema

aqui como exemplo segue a minha linha:

/dev/hda9               /mnt/hda9       reiserfs        users,exec               0 0

e o jogo pegou perfeitamente     :Wink: 

pra automatizar o legacy_va_layout edite o arquivo /etc/sysctl.conf 

# nano -w /etc/sysctl.conf

e coloque estas três linhas no arquivo:

kernel.exec-shield = 0

kernel.exec-shield-randomize= 0

vm.legacy_va_layout = 1 

reinicie o seu sistema e verifica se funcionou   :Cool: 

      Valeu matheus vc foi mais que 10,vc foi 1000, muito obrigado pela força,pretendo depois criar um tutorial de quem está migrando do kurumin pro gentoo com algumas dicas,vou pegar um pouco mais de prática no sistema ,escrevo o artigo e mando pro gentoobr.org.Quero destacar que o The Need for Speed ficou muito melhor no gentoo do que no kurumin,isso sem configurar o config em nenhum deles dois, naum sei se é por causa do xorg que configurou melhor pra minha maquina do que o xf86config do kurumin,só sei que valeu a trabalheira de instalar o gentoo.Qualquer dúvida posta aqui que a gente tenta ajudar.

----------

